# Errrr...I stepped on Trigger's head a little bit!!???



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

So this morning I was carrying laundry and Trigger was following me but then decided to go on one of his beserk weave patterns and ran directly under my foot and I stepped on his head a tiny bit...!! He yelped a bit but then went right back to chasing Oakley. I checked him over for any signs of damage or pain and he seemed okay, I also checked the dilation on his eyes and he was fine there...it wasn't really that hard, I obviously didn't put my full weight down at all but I am worried! I had to leave for work but hubby will check on him at 11 and I will at 1 or 2...the poor little baby...he ate his breakfast just fine after but I feel like such a bad mom...should I be worried? I thought about taking him to the vet but I called them and they said that stuff like that happens and as long as he seems OK that I shouldn't worry??


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it.. im sure if there was something wrong he'd start showing problems.. i dropped Daisy when i first got her she's fine.. just a bit shaken up for like 5 mins then went back to kissing me.. They're quite robust.. i shuffled on my feet until she learnt after a couple of squashes not to walk under my feet!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> I wouldn't worry about it.. im sure if there was something wrong he'd start showing problems.. i dropped Daisy when i first got her she's fine.. just a bit shaken up for like 5 mins then went back to kissing me.. They're quite robust.. i shuffled on my feet until she learnt after a couple of squashes not to walk under my feet!!


We will keep an eye on him...I just wanted to cry, poor little one! I worry sometimes about vet's advice in this town, as they are used to big dogs, I think we have three of the 5 pure chis on book our vet has, and its about the same number at any of the other two vets...so sometimes I think they don't know as much as they should. I'd trust them in a life threatening situation but that's about it!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Daisy is the only chi on my vets books but my vet is really nice and seems to konw what he's talking about!! i hope he's okay!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I would just keep an eye on him. One time when Bella was littler, she had this fascination with our stairs, even though we would not allow it. One day when I was at work, she went up them without by boyfriend realizing and she started to come down and fell down the last two steps and landed on her side. Never again has she touched any type of stairs. He called me and told me about it, and I looked up an animal hospital and called a vet just in case. They told us what to look for, but she was fine.

I'm sure Trigger will be fine They are so tiny that sometimes things happen.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww! I'm sure he is okay but like you are doing anyway...just keep an eye on him. I've stepped on my little ones plenty of times & it's impossible not to worry. I bet he will be a-ok though!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Just watch for signs of head injury, as you would with a child who got bonked on the head.... grogginess or sleepiness, any drainage from ears/nose, balance problems, dizziness, vomiting, unequal pupils or pupils that don't react briskly to light. Anything that seems a little "off".

If you see any of the above, get to the vet immediately of course.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I hope the little buggar is okay. I'm sure he will be I just felt so awful...he normally isn't allowed to just run around because he weaves around feet, but hubby had sent him upstairs to get his breakfast and...eeeeek! I'm keeping an eye on him, and will say a little prayer =)


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Ah..what Brody's mum said. Usually orthopaedic injuries will show uo fast--like if he had a broken leg he'd yelp when he tried to walk. Head injuries can take a bit of time to show up but Tracy gave you the signs to watch for.

The unfortunate thing with head trauma to such a small dog is there isn't much that can be done to help them. Puppies haven't learned how to avaid the human foot-steps...seems like they are always under foot and chasing.

Sounds like he is going to be checked up on today. Try not to worry..puppies are full of mischief.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> I wouldn't worry about it.. im sure if there was something wrong he'd start showing problems.. i dropped Daisy when i first got her she's fine.. just a bit shaken up for like 5 mins then went back to kissing me.. They're quite robust.. i shuffled on my feet until she learnt after a couple of squashes not to walk under my feet!!


same. dexter has fallen off a bed 2 feet high and he was fine. he also fell 5 feet high and was good to go to LOL. it's like theyre not even dogs o.o


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Dexter is an acrobat !!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

rubia said:


> Dexter is an acrobat !!


hahaha i think so, in his past life! LOL. he always jumping on things now, scares me sometimes


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

hope little Trigger is okay...


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

So throughout the day he was fine and he is just fine tonight...hopefully we're out of the woods! I'm still keeping a close eye on my little one, though, poor baby.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

They are very resiliant little things, Im sure he will be fine!
I usually step on someone's feet at least twice a week!!(oh, and knock over a cat or 2 midjump!!)
My most scary was Adam knocking a huge heavy pen over leaving him trapped/crushed underneath and poor Heidi. I actually kicked her down the stairs!!She bounced on my wooden stairs til two thirds of the way down then smashed into the wall oppisite and slid to the floor.
I dont think it even slowed the pair of them down!!LOL


----------



## hwilbanks (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm sure he's fine. I think we probably all have some sort of accident at some point because they're so tiny. Right after we got Peanut, the puppy gate was leaning against the wall b/c I was mopping the kitchen floor, and Peanut was running around wild and it fell on him. I was scared and worried sick about him. But he was fine, right back to his playing. And then while we were on vacation, the same thing happened to me that happened to you. I was getting a load of laundry out of the washer and evidently Peanut walked up to me and I couldn't see b/c I had an arm load of clothes and when I stepped I tripped over him. Scared both of us! He yelped and ducked and shook for a while, but once he finally got over being scared, he started walking around like nothing had happened.  Just keep an eye on him.


----------

